# Converting a 130 gallon reef tank into planted?



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

That would make a beautiful planted tank. I very much agree with suspending light over the rimless tank. 

There are a lot of people who use overflow style tanks. I think that is what you are talking about. There is no problem at all if you are not going to use co2. The only reason I am aware of that so many people here shy away from overflows is that the pressurized co2 that most people have is gassed off in the turbulence of the overflow. But it you want a low tech tank with out co2, you will be fine. 

Trying to do enough diy co2 for a tank that size is not really practical.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

yikesjason said:


> That would make a beautiful planted tank. I very much agree with suspending light over the rimless tank.
> 
> There are a lot of people who use overflow style tanks. I think that is what you are talking about. There is no problem at all if you are not going to use co2. The only reason I am aware of that so many people here shy away from overflows is that the pressurized co2 that most people have is gassed off in the turbulence of the overflow. But it you want a low tech tank with out co2, you will be fine.
> 
> Trying to do enough diy co2 for a tank that size is not really practical.


ahh yea, overflow. :hihi:

Yea, I see what you mean now by the DIY co2, kinda impractical I guess. 

What would be the best to put in the filter? Just some foam and plastic shavings? (about 1/4" wide, 3" long or so)


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know much about sump filters. I am sure there will be plenty of info around here.


----------



## Ben84 (Oct 6, 2009)

just clean out what is in the sump and put new filter media in just like for salt water- minus any treatments like phosguard or anything. foam/floss and some charcoal just like in the HOB/canisters


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You want to make sure you put good mechanical filtration on a planted tank; they produce tons of debris in the way of dead leaves, etc.

You'll also need to make sure you've got really good flow throughout the tank. You could boost your overall filtration and flow by adding on some more filters (canister filters are the most popular, especially if you've got a rimless tank), or you could add in some powerheads. Combining a sponge prefilter on the powerhead intakes could really boost both your mechanical and biofiltration.

Many people forego chemical filtration on planted tanks all together, as the plants themselves do a good job. Personally, I still utilize Purigen on all my tanks as it polishes the water like nothing else I've ever used.

You'll need to boost your lighting, though, if all you've got is a 2 bulb T8 setup? That can't be right though, that level of light wouldn't support live rock... is there more lighting you didn't mention?


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> You want to make sure you put good mechanical filtration on a planted tank; they produce tons of debris in the way of dead leaves, etc.
> 
> You'll also need to make sure you've got really good flow throughout the tank. You could boost your overall filtration and flow by adding on some more filters (canister filters are the most popular, especially if you've got a rimless tank), or you could add in some powerheads. Combining a sponge prefilter on the powerhead intakes could really boost both your mechanical and biofiltration.
> 
> ...


yea all the lighting its got, that is the reason why it has dead "live" rock. Thanks to my dad. :icon_eek: 

It does have an external pump on it for the sump. I'm not sure on the flow of it. Would it be beneficial to reverse the flow of the aquarium? I've read somewhere that some people have done this?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never heard of a reverse flow sump... though I suppose it could be done?

You're going to need quite a bit more light then what you've got to support live plants, especially if you want to hang the fixtures. I'd save up and go with T5HO fixtures, personally.


----------



## agoins (Nov 2, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've never heard of a reverse flow sump... though I suppose it could be done?
> 
> You're going to need quite a bit more light then what you've got to support live plants, especially if you want to hang the fixtures. I'd save up and go with T5HO fixtures, personally.


ah ok.

Not reversing the flow on the sump but on the tank. The overflow would be the output.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

agoins said:


> ah ok.
> 
> Not reversing the flow on the sump but on the tank. The overflow would be the output.


Then the outlets would have to pull a siphon? I'm not familiar with that, sounds like an extra hassle. Only real thing you want for planted filtration besides circulation is something to catch debris. I'd replace the shavings with a filter sock and throw a bag of Purigen in the sump. 

Can you pull those baffles out of the tank? If so, I'd do that to make the tank wider, put 8" of Loc-line on the output bulkheads and screen intakes on the ins. If the ins are plumbed over the edge now, I would drill extra bulkheads in the bottom for that, really makes the rimless look. And if the external pump is a pressure pump, I'd swap the sump for one or two Nu Clear filters. Then add plants and discus


----------



## JoelB (Oct 19, 2009)

A benefit of the normal overflow and fixed rate return pump, is that evaporation won't cause the level of the tank to change.


----------

